# Pet passport, best prices in france



## getting there (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi I've read a number of earlier threads about how to find vets for a pet passport. Finding a vet isn't a problem but it's the prices we could do with some recommendations. She's a large collie bitch, 26kilos. Can members give me a rough guide as to what price I should expect to pay, we are sailing from Dunkirk and will be heading through Rouen on the way home. Ferry booked for Wednesday 10 October, 6:00am, am I right in thinking Friday is too late and I'd need to get her done on Saturday or Monday. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## silverweed (Oct 2, 2017)

Friday is not too late but it really needs to be done nearer the end of Friday. We sailed on a Wednesday at 5.30am last month and wisited the vet at 5pm on the Friday afternoon prior to that as we were in Rouen at that time. You can leave it until Monday but Tuesday will be too late as 24 hours must elapse between vet and landing in Britain. Personally I found sailing home on a Wednesday an awkward date for fitting in the vet and won't be doing that again, it did not occur to me when I booked ferry to think about vet visit as it's never been a problem before. The vet in Rouen charged €16 pluse €4 for medication but as you have a larger dog the meds cost may be a little more but only pennies


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 2, 2017)

The dog needs to be treated between 120 hours and 24 hours before travel.

120 hours, five days, is Friday 0600.

24 hours, one day, is Tuesday 0600.

So Friday, Saturday or Monday are fine.

My advice is to pick a small town en route then use Google Maps to search for a vet. I would go on Saturday just in case the ferry crossing should be delayed.

Costs vary but somewhere around 30€ I would suggest. Make sure that you are _au fait_ with what the vet has to do. Not all vets in France are aware of the rigorous requirements for the Passport scheme.

Every vet I've used in France, so far, has spoken English. And only once did I need an appointment.


----------



## getting there (Oct 2, 2017)

silverweed said:


> Friday is not too late but it really needs to be done nearer the end of Friday. We sailed on a Wednesday at 5.30am last month and wisited the vet at 5pm on the Friday afternoon prior to that as we were in Rouen at that time. You can leave it until Monday but Tuesday will be too late as 24 hours must elapse between vet and landing in Britain. Personally I found sailing home on a Wednesday an awkward date for fitting in the vet and won't be doing that again, it did not occur to me when I booked ferry to think about vet visit as it's never been a problem before. The vet in Rouen charged €16 pluse €4 for medication but as you have a larger dog the meds cost may be a little more but only pennies



Hi thanks for info do you have any contact details for vet in Rouen.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 2, 2017)

This thread may assist:

Recommended Vets in Europe


----------



## getting there (Oct 2, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> This thread may assist:
> 
> Recommended Vets in Europe


Thank you that's helpful


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 2, 2017)

hi gordon if your coming back through Rouen there is a very good aire/vet at la mailreyre sur seine it's on a bend in the river just coast side of Rouen aire E6 it is a nice spot on riverbank and vets is in the sq you go through to get to it vet is only there in the evenings but you can call in and make an appointment during the afternoon it's about 150miles from calais but obviously if you had an appt at 5 on thursday you would have to land in england after 5 on friday, our molly is 30kg & in july we paid €27:60 we normally stop there last but one night then get up to wissant for an early start depends on your ferry times, we have just arrived in france and will probably go by that when we return at the end of the month,


----------



## hulio (Oct 3, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> hi gordon if your coming back through Rouen there is a very good aire/vet at la mailreyre sur seine it's on a bend in the river just coast side of Rouen aire E6 it is a nice spot on riverbank and vets is in the sq you go through to get to it vet is only there in the evenings but you can call in and make an appointment during the afternoon it's about 150miles from calais but obviously if you had an appt at 5 on thursday you would have to land in england after 5 on friday, our molly is 30kg & in july we paid €27:60 we normally stop there last but one night then get up to wissant for an early start depends on your ferry times, we have just arrived in france and will probably go by that when we return at the end of the month,



I used this vets in early sept and got 2x springers and a shih Tzu sorted for 54euro and that was including worm tablets 
They only charged for one consultation 
This was the cheapest I have ever had 

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## The laird (Oct 3, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> hi gordon if your coming back through Rouen there is a very good aire/vet at la mailreyre sur seine it's on a bend in the river just coast side of Rouen aire E6 it is a nice spot on riverbank and vets is in the sq you go through to get to it vet is only there in the evenings but you can call in and make an appointment during the afternoon it's about 150miles from calais but obviously if you had an appt at 5 on thursday you would have to land in england after 5 on friday, our molly is 30kg & in july we paid €27:60 we normally stop there last but one night then get up to wissant for an early start depends on your ferry times, we have just arrived in france and will probably go by that when we return at the end of the month,



Thanks for that ken ,we used that Aires a lot but never noticed a vet albeit wasn't looking have you used the showers upstairs there?
Is this the same bit I've put a few pics up


----------



## The laird (Oct 3, 2017)

*Rugbyken*

Soz. Ken got mixed up with my area I fink   Doh!


----------



## Touringtheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

30 euro - Poitiers yesterday 7.5kg King Charles our own tablet. 

Spoke English and was very precise and friendly.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 3, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> hi gordon if your coming back through Rouen there is a very good aire/vet at la mailreyre sur seine it's on a bend in the river just coast side of Rouen aire E6 it is a nice spot on riverbank and vets is in the sq you go through to get to it vet is only there in the evenings but you can call in and make an appointment during the afternoon it's about 150miles from calais but obviously if you had an appt at 5 on thursday you would have to land in england after 5 on friday, our molly is 30kg & in july we paid €27:60 we normally stop there last but one night then get up to wissant for an early start depends on your ferry times, we have just arrived in france and will probably go by that when we return at the end of the month,



We used that one a few years ago and were very impressed.He was doing a special promotion soon after the innoculation time limit was increased to 5 days which meant that using vets further away from the ports became more feasible.

I had to call in the morning and make an appointment for later in the evening,he spoke good English and was quite a pleasant chap,only charged €25 for the 2 mutts and told me to spread the word which I did on other forums.

Add the fact that there is an excellent aire next to the river only a short walk away and it makes it one of the best places for getting a pet passport done.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 3, 2017)

think you did gordon looks similar but the upstairs showers confused me this is it


----------



## The laird (Oct 3, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> think you did gordon looks similar but the upstairs showers confused me this is it
> View attachment 58170


Got you now ken,the gendarmerie h q at the road end and there's a water pump station at the far end .
We liked watching the hotel boats n barges there.


----------



## Caz (Oct 3, 2017)

As already suggested - La Mailleraye sur Seine - highly recommended.

Went there a couple of weeks ago. He charges 15 euros per dog (any size) for the consultation, plus whatever the tablets cost. Take your own tablets from your Vet at home, he is happy to administer those at no extra charge. (Providing your dog hasn't put on too much weight eating all that French food  - the Vet does weigh them to make sure dose is correct).

I rang the day before and made an appointment as my friend had 3 small dogs to do, as well as my spaniel. A couple on the aire called in and made an appointment for the same day.

The Aire is only 5 mins walk away but costs 5.50 euros per 24 hours, payable at a machine by card (apparently this is relatively new) and be sure to take the receipt as it has a code on it that you need to raise the barrier to exit next day.

Vet is at - 58 Rue de la Republique, 76940 La Mailleraye sur Seine, Tel No is 02 35 05 37 67

Our dogs were done at 5pm on the thursday for sailing on ferry at 10.50am Saturday.


----------



## Caz (Oct 3, 2017)

P.S. One of my friends who came home earlier had to pay 70 euros for her small terrier at some other Vet!


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 3, 2017)

Most likely near the port!


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Oct 3, 2017)

Got Dylan done yesterday at Neufchâtel sur Bray, swish surgery, excellent parking, 32 euros for,the consultation, brought our own pill, thorough health examination, vets spoke excellent English, explained the procedure at the ferry as our first time with a dog. Will upload all the details when we get home.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 3, 2017)

Take your own meds’ and get it done as far from a port as possible. Last time was €14 iirc.


----------



## LesleyKH (Oct 4, 2017)

My advice is that when you pop in or ring for an appointment ask for the price. We've had vets sign the passport for free and a vet who charged 30 Euros, which I think is at the high end, but we hadn't taken our own worming tablets like we normally do. I'd think a reasonable price would be 15 Euros for the examination and passport signing, and that's with us taking along the tablets for our dogs, sine we get them monthly anyway through our pet plan. Tell the vet you have the dog's normal tablets, as they sometimes then feel bad about charging a lot to sign the passport and drop their price. We had a German vet and a French vet do it all for free.

Lesley


----------



## getting there (Oct 9, 2017)

*Update re cost of visit to vet*

Thank you to everyone who replied to the original thread. I can confirm we found a really good, reasonably priced vet in Amiens. We were charged €20 for our dog who weighs about 27kgs. He gave her an injection instead of a tablet. They have a drop in clinic from 13:00hrs to 14:30hrs where you don't need an appointment. There's a small carpark at the rear but it would be a squeeze getting a motorhome in. However there's a Lidl very close by or other parking available in the area. Nice clean place, receptionist spoke fairly good English. Will use again next year.

328 Rue Faubourg de Hem, 8000 Amiens
Tel: 0033 322 662899 (uk)

Cabinet.bove@orange.fr


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 9, 2017)

Straightforward, n'est ce pas ...


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 9, 2017)

Another vote here for the vet at La Mailleraye Sur seine . I have a 14kg and a 10kg dog and choose this vet as my preferred choice, he speaks excellent English,  charges half of what others do at E15  per dog inc tablets. And the aire is simply lovely.
Last there a few weeks ago and another W member (nice to meet you ) was in booking an appointment at the same time as us.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 24, 2017)

on the way home again called in at la maillraye sur seine and got molly done , we were here in june seen by nice friendly vet he gave molly a 30 kg setter two tablets in a chewy biscuit charged €27 same practise today molly weighing 31kgs single plain tablet charge €22:50 a fuss free transaction


----------

